# Solved: What does [email protected] do?



## Rene1987 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey there.

Today, I discovered a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark in the system tray of my other computer, and above, it said "System Alert: [email protected]". My first reflex after reading that message was to unplug my LAN-cable, since I didn't want that thing to spread to other computers. Now I'm researching the problem with my notebook. 

The solutions I've found online seem to involve a lot of installing software, running it and posting logs. Also, results don't seem to be guaranteed. 
So, essentially, I'd like to copy my video and subtitle files to another hard-drive (burning them on DVDs would be an insane amount of work and really expensive) and then re-install Windows XP, since my computer can use a little clean-up anyway. 

My question is: Can I safely re-attach the network cable, copy video and subtitle files (.avi, .mpg, .ogg, .srt) to other network computers and then just empy my hard-drives and get a fresh start? Or would that involve infecting any computer I copy anything to?

Thanks for reading.
-René

P.S.: Sorry if those are dumb questions, but I'm not exactly familiar with the way trojans work.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

It can easily be fixed

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5
Scroll down to the download section

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

They should be OK and you're welcome!


----------



## Rene1987 (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This thread is solved. I am closing it now if you need it reopened pm me or any other moderator.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

